# livingston County Thursday P.M.



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

Well................ it was a nice night for a boat ride any way. LOL

Noonan and I fished with drwink in his boat. 

I got a couple decent Crappie and a small Bass. 

Drwink got a couple Bass and a Couple Pike I believe 

Noonan.................. well he had a great boat ride and got away from the wife and kids for awhile. :lol: (do I smell a Skunk?) He swears he'll be back next week to defend his honor.

I didn't here any braggin from the other boats / fishermen that came out either. We'll let them post thier own results

Oh well, we'll get um next Thursday at Woodland Lake. 

6:00 P.M. start for anyone that wants to join us. Plenty of open spots in boats if you need a ride.


----------



## TBone (Apr 7, 2001)

Any night is a good night for fishing but the wind was howling . . . I felt sorry for the guys that had to manage boat control. I rode with trailfndr, and he did a great job of getting us fishable drifts. Threw spinnerbaits and jerkbaits most of the night with two bass and a hammer handle between us. All and all, a great time. Thanks for the ride Lee.

T


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

*wild bill and i managed quite a few drift/speed trolls with the wind. we had a quite a few gills early on, nothing of size though. then bill managed a crappie on his size 12 husky jerk!! quite two nice incidental bass 18 inchers or so while drifting for some specs. bill had one sublegal pike to the boat. we did quite well considering the weather but nothing worth putting on the stringer for a "money" fish. better luck next week and see ya at woodland!*


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

*oh had my garmin rhino out with me really can see what areas of water we covered also lots of useful data we covered 7.85 miles of water a top speed of near 25.6 average speed of 1.9(lots of drifting) and were on the water for 4 hours or so*


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Fishing may have been slow...but..the companionship was great...Good people...nice weather ( other than the wind ) made for a great evening.

Looking forward to future trips with this group. Hope that some others join in...


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

it might have been windy and slow fishing but seeing ozzgood learning to cast with his baitcaster was worth it.LOL i cant wait till next week.


----------



## outdoorzman1 (Apr 14, 2003)

Well who ended up winning the Thursday Nighter On crooked. Do you guys take off and come in at the same time or do you just go when you get there? I am going to try and get there for this thursday nighter on Woodland.


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

outdoorzman1 said:


> Well who ended up winning the Thursday Nighter On crooked. Do you guys take off and come in at the same time or do you just go when you get there? I am going to try and get there for this thursday nighter on Woodland.


No winner, as no one brought in a legal fish. Basically, we start as we arrive, and end all at the same time. this is a fun event, with good people. Hope you get out to join in


----------



## Noonan (Jan 22, 2003)

Last week was a fun time. Thanks to drwink for the great boat ride. The wind was tough, but that's no excuse. I have to find a way to get this bad smell off of me :tdo12: Unfortunately it will have to wait a few weeks. My sons baseball practices are scheduled on Thursday nights (figures), so that puts a damper on my plans. Hope everybody has a good time this week and I hope to see everybody soon.


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

I might have a hard time making it this Thursday. I'll be in Chicago for work till noon or so and might not be back in time. :irked: If my boss leaves earlier I might be able to sneak out sooner as well :shhh:

Hope to see you there!


----------



## TBone (Apr 7, 2001)

I'll be there. I will also have a spot open in the boat, but it's looking like we won't need it. Doesn't look like many folks are going to make it.


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

I'll be there
It's only a half mile from where I work so may be able to get in a little prefishing while I'm waiting for the rest of you guys.
Might call a buddy of mine & see if he wants in on it.
Who all is coming, may dig out the portable grille and since I will be there early throw on some dogs or something if you guys are up to it.
What do you think ?

Wally


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

*im there and should be early to, hope the weather is nice looks like a possiblity of storms moving in late afternoon but hopefully they hold off*


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

I am gonna try to make it..just unsure due to work and weather. If its storms...I'll pass for sure. If I get off early enough I'll try to get out. DON'T wait for me. I have a radio, and if I get there, I'll launch and give a shout.


----------



## TBone (Apr 7, 2001)

trailfndr,
If it saves you any time, leave the boat and call for me. I'll come and pick you up. I have an eye doctor's apointment at 3:50 but after I am finished with that, I will be heading over.

T


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

TBone, appreciate the offer...I may take you up on that one, alot depends on work, I have been working till 5 all week...prolly gonna do it again tomorrow. That puts me at the lake around 7...not much sense in going out that late.


If I get out earlier, I'll try to make it out there.


----------

